# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Κατασκευή νέου cruise terminal στην Σιγκαπούρη .

## mastrokostas

Ο οργανισμός τουρισμού της Σιγκαπούρης ανακοίνωσε την κατασκευή νέου cruiseterminal .Το έργο θα είναι έτοιμο στα τέλη του 2011 και ο σκοπός είναι να γίνει η Σιγκαπούρη το κέντρο της κρουαζιέρας στην Ασία ,και να δώσει την δυνατότητα ελλιμενισμού μεγαλυτέρων πλοίων χωρίς περιορισμούς και αλλά να δωσει την δυνατότητα να προσεγγίσουν πλοία τύπου OasisoftheSeas.

----------

